# AOE II conenct error



## reaper1154 (Sep 9, 2009)

plz hlp me out ovr here.wts wit tht italic thing on gameranger???hw do i fix it??my frenz cannot join my hosted aoe II game fo r d same reason...plz reply fast....thx


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 9, 2009)

wat u say?11!  how iz n my 4 tuna!!  talix u say?  i r f4stist u must agree!!11!1!

lololololololololololo

Translation: post back in English.  Your post is damn near impossible to read.


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 11, 2009)

plz hlp me out ovr here.wts wit tht italic thing on gameranger???hw do i fix it??my frenz cannot join my hosted aoe II game fo r d same reason...plz reply fast....thx


"Please help me out over here. What's with the italic thing on gameranger? How do I fix it? My friends can't join my hosted Age of Empires II game for the same reson. Please reply fast. Thanks".


This really fits into an Apple forum, huh?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2009)

Zomg we can has bots that speak teenager lolz nau?


----------

